# Which area/school??



## samtah (Jul 28, 2006)

where to go to school....I want to live in the Georgia/Florida area. I've looked into the Art Institutes, and I am really attracted to that school, but I dont know much about it...anyone?? I'm thinking either the Atlanta, GA or Tampa, FL area....what are your opinions?:chef:


----------



## poacher2 (Mar 24, 2002)

My suggestion is that you visit each of the schools and the areas. 
Talk to the instructors and the other students. Discover what the ares have to offer that interests you, some of this can be done on-line. 
See where you feel the most comfortable. You will get far more out of your education that way.
Good luck!


----------

